
How Reddit and Google searches influence crypto prices - dashee
https://dashee87.github.io/data%20science/python/analysing-the-factors-that-influence-cryptocurrency-prices-with-cryptory/
======
roberdam
amazing analysis, thanks for sharing it!

"What’s not so apparent is whether google search drives or follows the price.
That chicken and egg question question will be addressed in my next deep
learning post."

I was not aware that you can solve that with deep learning, waiting for your
next post!.

